# Foliage



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello there everyone.
I'd like to hear your opinions regarding the percentage of foliage would be suitable for a red belly tank. mines 40 something gallons, I have 5 very young ones. (going to buy an 80 gallon once they get older.)

but, 50%? 75? what do you think? mines around 20-25% atm. my tank is very long in the back you just cant really tell by the picture.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd spread the plants out a bit instead of having them all clumped in one corner.

Use the hornwort around the wood looking deco you have to give the tank a more natural look.

I'd personally also get rid of the pink looking gravel.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to get some rocks and create a shoal in the back as well.

umm would the rocks have any negative effect on the fish? or does that comment ust lay in the fact that I should make it more natural looking?

ill buy more plants and fix it around and then post another picture tomorrow.

what should I get instead of pink gravel? all black?

thanks


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its all personal preference plant & gravel wise. Is it pink or red gravel. Red mixed with the blk can really make the rbp's red really pop. Plant as much or as little as you want. Some rocks can mess with your pH so be careful adding rocks.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

oh! thanks man!

yeah. Ill buy the rocks from petsmart.

and yes the rocks are red NOT pink. the flash did that haha. im a dude.

speaking of PH. mines at around 7.4-7.6 is that deadly?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

PH is fine. A constant pH is what you want. Sudden increase or decrease can have negative effects.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

BRUNER247 said:


> PH is fine. A constant pH is what you want. Sudden increase or decrease can have negative effects.


ok thanks, thats what I was thinking. gonna ask you one more question. after sucking the 20% of the water out I put in distilled water. It lowered the PH a little but not a lot. is that a good way to do it. distilled water has the lowest ph.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

dechlorinated tap water is fine you dont need to use any special water. also what are the dimensions of your tank. you said its 40 gallons but it looks a little smaller then that


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Tensa said:


> dechlorinated tap water is fine you dont need to use any special water. also what are the dimensions of your tank. you said its 40 gallons but it looks a little smaller then that


no its 40. I know haha I dont know why the photo made it look so small, but regardless before they get to 3 inches im buying an 80 gal minimum.


----------

